# Opening Scene From The First Act Of Wagner’s “Rheingold”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the first act of Wagner’s opera “Das Rheingold” which in fact is the first from his four opera series; entitled “Der Ring Des Nibelungen”. It being this first scene which sets the tone for the rest of the cycle which concludes in undoing what is done at the very start. I, for my part would like to dedicate this article to a fellow opera lover by the name of Marcela Vanmak; who apart from being a most attractive lady is also a great writer from Argentina.

The opera “Das Rheingold” starts off with a wonderful overture which is very much in keeping with Wagner’s style of bombastic starts to all his operas. As he presents us with a piece which sets the tone for the energetic opera we are about to witness which begins with three lovely Rhine maidens; Woglinde, Wellgunde, and Flosshilde, swimming about merrily in the lower depths of the almighty Rhine. It is without care that these lovely creatures (who at times tempt men to their deaths) enjoy themselves in the beauty of their world as they sing about the joys of life yet they are all too unaware that there is a sinister character observing them with most lustful intensions. It being the deformed dwarf, Alberich who strongly desires to perform acts of sexuality as he observes the beauty of these most sensual maidens as they swim about in the pure waters of the Rhine while they sing with glee to Wagner’s music which seems to float as do these lovely ladies. I, for my part would envision my friends Joannuszka Slisznuszka, Mar Vaglia and Rompryska in the parts of these Rhine maidens, who in their free spirit represent the untamed desire to be found in nature.

As for Alberich, his longing is such for the three Rhine maidens that he feels that he must have them to fulfill his body’s yearnings for the touch of the flesh and it is with this as his inspiration that he goes down to the lower depths of the Rhine; to present himself on to these most desirable creatures. Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde for their part are not interested in Alberich in any way other then to flatter themselves and to test the power of their charms over males such as he, who lust for that which will never be theirs. Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde flirt with Alberich, whilst they pass on false illusion that he has some sort of chance to enter in to the suburbs of their sensual pleasures; only to swim away much faster then he can with the all too sad reality that they find him horrid in all ways imaginable. Alberich chases with all his energies yet at the end, all his efforts are futile as he stands as little chance of taking Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde by force as he does by seduction. This due to their being much faster swimmers than he is, as they but allow him to get close enough that the chase might be of some interest to them. As for the music, it is one of power which allows us to feel the intensity with which Alberich gives chase, only to fall way short of capturing the three Rhine maidens; who laugh at his attempts which end in bitter disappointment.

Alberich however does not take long to see for himself that Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde are not only too fast for him but definitely hold no interest in him other than that of ridiculing the desires he holds for them along with his deformities which are all too evident yet in all; the three have made one fatal mistake. It being one of assuming that Alberich looked upon them with eyes of adoration as opposed to those of merely seeking out carnality which prompts them to tell him about the gold from the Rhine which they claim to be guardians of. 

Alberich is more than curious about the gold which he can see will give him great wealth yet he is further interested in how, according to Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde; it will allow him to rule the world should he be able to mold it in to a ring and renounce the power of love. The first of which like the second not holding any difficulties for Alberich, as love was not what he ever sought after but lust. This in contrast to what Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde had mistakenly thought which gave them the confidence to reveal to Alberich what they definitely shouldn’t have. Alberich then seeing his opportunity, not only renounces love which he neither wanted or would have ever had but boldly steals the gold from the Rhine as Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde watch helplessly while their treasure is taken from them by the one who is now all too aware of what such treasures will bring him in not only material wealth but more importantly; in being able to rule the world. It is at this moment that the desperate pleas of the Rhine maidens are heard to no avail as Wagner’s score captures their moment of tragedy while Alberich in a bitterness laced with a sense of being victorious rejoices in his triumph over Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde. It being them whom he has conquered. As he has stolen from them that which was most dear to them, for he no longer has any desire for their sexuality which never would have been his anyway while having gained riches and power to rival the deities of Valhalla.

I, for my own would say that the opening scene to “Das Rhinegold” is ideal for not only starting the epic tale which follows but for allowing us to experience the force of Wagner’s extensive use of motifs. It being the music which permits us to feel the desire in Alberich for the beautiful Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde which is replaced, first by frustration then by greed which is merely satisfied temporarily when he ventures to steal the treasures of the mighty Rhine. It is in my opinion, this scene which is one of Wagner’s greatest, as it is emblematic of his style in drama and the strength of his music which I hope to present to my friend and fellow writer Marcela Vanmak; who like Joannuszka Slisznuszka is just starting her adventures in the world of dramatic opera.


----------

